# Coque de protection Ibook G4



## Stryper (5 Février 2016)

Bonjour à toutes et tous!

j'aurais voulu savoir s'il existait ou s'il eut (pas d'accent, faut plus en mettre!) existé une coque de protection pour un Ibook G4 13", comme je peux en voir pour les macbook. Existe t-il peut être des alternatives ou des coques universelles, "adaptables"à ce modèle? 
Pour l'instant je possède une protection Tucano en daim mais ce n'est pas très pratique en déplacement.
J'ai cherché du côté de chez Pelican cases mais il s'agit plus de valisettes qu'autre chose.

Merci!


----------



## Invité (5 Février 2016)

Stryper a dit:


> Bonjour à toutes et tous!
> 
> j'aurais voulu savoir s'il existait ou s'il eut (pas d'accent, faut plus en mettre!) existé une coque de protection pour un Ibook G4 13", comme je peux en voir pour les macbook. Existe t-il peut être des alternatives ou des coques universelles, "adaptables"à ce modèle?
> Pour l'instant je possède une protection Tucano en daim mais ce n'est pas très pratique en déplacement.
> ...


Non, vu qu'il n'existe (au présent, je ne suis pas fort en conjugaison) pas d'iBook 13 !


----------



## Stryper (5 Février 2016)

On sait jamais, il nous remette bien les couverts avec le nouveau "Macbook" (tout court) alors pourquoi pas !

Pour revenir à la principale question, la coque blanche du Ibook G4 se raie facilement, même en y prenant soin. Est ce utopique une impression 3D des 2 coques extérieures ? Je l'aime bien mon Ibook, il me rend vraiment service même plus de 10 ans après


----------



## Invité (5 Février 2016)

Nan, mais sans déconner. Il n'y a pas d'iBook 13.
Seulement des 12 et des 14.


----------



## Stryper (6 Février 2016)

Ah excuse moi, je pense effectivement faire allusion au modèle en 12 pouces dans ce cas... sans vouloir "déconner". Je souhaite seulement avoir un avis ou un conseil avisé de personnes qui maîtrisent un peu plus le sujet que moi.


----------



## Invité (6 Février 2016)

Je n'ai aucun souvenir d'un truc comme ça.
D'autant qu'on se la pétait avec notre portable blanc, pas comme tous les autres ringards. Fallait que ça se voit…


----------



## Stryper (6 Février 2016)

Invité a dit:


> Je n'ai aucun souvenir d'un truc comme ça.
> D'autant qu'on se la pétait avec notre portable blanc, pas comme tous les autres ringards. Fallait que ça se voit…




Merci pour la réponse, je vais essayer de trouver une alternative.


----------

